# Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (19-4) VS Milwaukee Bucks (11-11)



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing fancy, just talk about the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (19-4) VS Minnesota Timberwolves (4-21)*

Wolves?

Lakers are playing Bucks tonight in Milwaukee. I will be at the game, sitting in 5th row from the Lakers bench.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (19-4) VS Milwauke Bucks (11-11)*

Oops, my bad. Min and Mil were right next to eachother on the NBA homepage so I must've just mixed them up. Reguardless we should still win this game with little to no difficulty. The Bucks have slowed down a bit and they're simply not that talented outside of Jennings/Bogut


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (19-4) VS Milwauke Bucks (11-11)*

Nice move by Kobe and finishing with the left. Never get tired of seeing that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (19-4) VS Milwauke Bucks (11-11)*

Kobe's turning the ball over a lot these last couple games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 47-45 at the half. I'm not impressed with anything we're doing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been subjected to Milwaukee's broadcast of this game and it is just brutal. They are so ridiculously biased, it is killing the game for me. All they're talking about is foul calls that aren't going the Bucks' way. Someone needs to get rid of these two losers.

As for the game, none of us can shoot a lick and Odom just keeps getting dumb foul after dumb foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing like crap mostly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ilyasova is just killing us


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We always have to have some guy that nobody's really heard of destroy us. It never fails. Every single season, multiple times.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Odom ****ing serious? He takes an awful three on the O end and then can't even manage to stay within 5 feet of ERSAN ILYASOVA?!

What a ****ty loss this will be. We really don't have "it" right now. The Bucks are garbage. No good team should lose to them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> We always have to have some guy that nobody's really heard of destroy us. It never fails. Every single season, multiple times.


I actually saw he was putting up big numbers earlier this season, so that's better in that sense. Too bad, none of that matters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a shot by Gasol, plus the foul. We needed that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau has been rebounding the hell out of the ball lately. His last 3 games: 20, 20, 16.

And tonight he has 19.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's got 7 turnovers tonight...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher coming up with some big defensive plays.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pau is having an awesome game tonight. But once again, not too many people showing up on the offensive side of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher = clutch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe with a beautiful pass to Fish! Fisher's just so ridiculously clutch, it's almost unfair.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. We give up a 3-point play. But Bogut missed it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Kobe misses at the buzzer and we're going to overtime.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit! That was a good defensive play by Bell.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We couldn't have done better than that on our last possession?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Props to Pau on his first ever 20/20 game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It doesn't even feel like Bynum's out on the floor right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge 3-pointer by Artest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we're going to lose to the Bucks. Sad.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We've got to score here or it's over.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow. What a load of dog **** this game has been. We really do not look good right now, guys. We really don't.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Brick please!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed. Sucks that we're two different teams at home and on the road.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe freaking Bryant!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hittin' the free throws!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 1, 5.4 left. Our ball. Wow. I'm going crazy over here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE AT THE BUZZER!!!!! Lakers WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobbbeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hahahaha Kobe Is God


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Kobe Bryant with another game winner <3


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ill just go ahead and say that kobe ran bogut over on that three point play, it was a godawful call by the refs... now that i got that out of the way, the refs didnt help kobe make that last shot it was something else, he is the best player in the world for a reason.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh man, Kobe is sooooo clutch. MVP for sure if he keeps playing this way.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just got back home from the game....OMG OMG, OMG..I witnessed Kobe's game-winner.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Just got back home from the game....OMG OMG, OMG..I witnessed Kobe's game-winner.


You lucky *******! What a memory to have, man. Glad you got to witness it. That's awesome!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is just incredible. He just willed us to victory in this game he charged over Bogut for sure but thats the ref's fault but he found a way when it looked like we were doomed. Incredible. Kobe is just getting bettter and better he might win the MVP again this season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What's funny is that he played badly and still went 39/7/4/46% + the game winner.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> You lucky *******! What a memory to have, man. Glad you got to witness it. That's awesome!


Thanks!

I never witnessed a game-winner before in person - so it was so sweet that my current fav. player did it.

Lakers are 11-0 when I attend the games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Keep attending those games! Haha. Looks like there was a ton of Lakers fans in the building.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol...haha - I think last game I saw at STAPLES was sometime in the early 2004. Since then, I've been going to games in Chicago, Milwaukee and Detroit. Never been to Minneapolis but I think I might be going to see Lakers in Minneapolis on Apr 3, 2010, just to see the tribute of Lakers of 1950s and of course, George Mikan's statue.

Kinda regretting about not going to the game in Detroit this coming Sunday, though. I will post game pics later. 

YEP..Milwaukee has a huge Laker fans base - and so does Chicago. But they appear to be more Kobe fans than Lakers. I asked around couple of fans - and they barely knew about the history of the team. These are same fans I assumed who used to be MJ and Bulls fans in the 90s. I consider Milwaukee to be a Brewers town, and Wisconsin as a Packers state. But with Brandon Jennings arrival, things are starting to turn around..


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I have lived in Milwaukee my whole life and I honest to god have never met a laker fan here, but apparently there were about 8,000 Kobe/Laker fans in the crowd tonight. I dont know whats worse the pain from the game winner or watching the home crowd go nuts when the opposing team walks em off at the buzzer. David Sterns currupt *** should take one look at that video and be on the horn with the richest man in Vegas about relocating the Bucks, cause we dont deserve an nba team in this city


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I never witnessed a game-winner before in person - so it was so sweet that my current fav. player did it.
> 
> Lakers are 11-0 when I attend the games.


how much did your seats cost you in milwaukee? i've been wanting to go to a laker game, but the tickets cost way too much and the parking would probably be frustrating.

i went to one in 2000, but i didn't get a chance to savor it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> how much did your seats cost you in milwaukee? i've been wanting to go to a laker game, but the tickets cost way too much and the parking would probably be frustrating.
> 
> i went to one in 2000, but i didn't get a chance to savor it.


I was in 200 level..not that closer to bench as I expected but it was alright. The seat price was listed 61 bucks for my tickets plus sales tax...came about 95 bucks, which isn't bad. I asked around other people who paid like 125 bucks..so I had a better deal.

I don't think I could afford to go a Lakers game as much as I can do around Midwest cities. In 2004 at STAPLES, I paid 170 bucks for 200 level seats with all surcharges included.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Few pics





































MVP! MVP! MVP!










John Ireland










Mike Trudell twittering... 



















Kobe and Fish having a talk with the ref. I think this is where Luke Ridnour drew foul on Fish, and Fish was upset about arm push.




























Kobe's missed FG at the end of regulation










Game-winner!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great pictures. :cheers:

I hope one day I experience a Kobe game-winner.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Everyone is *****ing about the block call that went in our favor but why is no one discussing the bogus and1 they gave Bogut few plays earlier? i believe it was on a foul by Bynum that was clearly before the shot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> Just got back home from the game....OMG OMG, OMG..I witnessed Kobe's game-winner.


Nice! You, me , and ElCap are in the "we saw a Kobe game winner in person" club :banana:

Most importantly Basel isnt! :banana:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

By far the best angle of the FLOP by Bogut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2G6LymlDMk

Im aware your feet dont have to be planted to get a charge, if you are square with the player its also a charge....that said...

1. Feet were obviously moving
2. When they finally make contact its Kobe's right hip touching Bogut's right hip.....thats a far cry from squared up

I thought the Lakers got a gift until I saw this video I posted


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice, that is a better camera angle and it was a flop to me. even still assuming that is was a flopping foul by bogut, kobe took a 3rd step after he was fouled.. so the continuation basket shouldn't have been allowed.

i think his feet were set enough to be considered a charge, if only he hadn't flopped.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

BTW did anyone notice yesterday when kobe was talking to artest after the timeout (with 5.4 seconds to go in OT)? i think he told ron "call a time out!" (ron rebounded and handed the ball to kobe, and then kobe had to call the timeout). ron didn't look too happy, at least i thought.

and then after kobe hit the buzzer, all the players ran to kobe, except for ron. he hardly even seemed excited that kobe hit a game winner.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> BTW did anyone notice yesterday when kobe was talking to artest after the timeout (with 5.4 seconds to go in OT)? i think he told ron "call a time out!" (ron rebounded and handed the ball to kobe, and then kobe had to call the timeout). ron didn't look too happy, at least i thought.
> 
> and then after kobe hit the buzzer, all the players ran to kobe, except for ron. he hardly even seemed excited that kobe hit a game winner.


I noticed that, too. But Ronnie did come to Kobe and hugged when he was doing the interview with LA Radio broadcasters. 

When Ron grabbed the rebound, there were like 7 sec left. Should have called the timeout right away. Every bit of second counts in a close game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, seems like ron may not be THAT happy as a laker.. he seems like a hustle guy, and that's just not the lakers' team personality. and maybe kobe *****ed at him a bit too much?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe to me clearly charged Bogut. Bogut anticipated Kobe's steps and he was squared up but I'll take it. 

As for Artest I think he's thrilled to be a Laker and he and Kobe have a good relationship he's always lauding Kobe with praise. I think Artest low key reaction was reflected in his post game comments he was not happy with the way we are playing. I can't blame him I'm not either we look real low energy and we haven't really clicked yet as far as having the cohesivness yet night after night. 

These last 2 games were a struggle with the opponents playing harder than we are. 

I think you're reaching badly implying Kobe somehow has pissed him off. He's always wanted to play with the guy.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe to me clearly charged Bogut. Bogut anticipated Kobe's steps and he was squared up but I'll take it.
> 
> As for Artest I think he's thrilled to be a Laker and he and Kobe have a good relationship he's always lauding Kobe with praise. I think Artest low key reaction was reflected in his post game comments he was not happy with the way we are playing. I can't blame him I'm not either we look real low energy and we haven't really clicked yet as far as having the cohesivness yet night after night.
> 
> ...


Artest can't be happy with his own play. He's been shooting terribly as of late. I'm glad he's being more aggressive than he was at the beginning of the season but I think he feels like he's a liability out there right now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe to me clearly charged Bogut. Bogut anticipated Kobe's steps and he was squared up but I'll take it.
> 
> As for Artest I think he's thrilled to be a Laker and he and Kobe have a good relationship he's always lauding Kobe with praise. I think Artest low key reaction was reflected in his post game comments he was not happy with the way we are playing. I can't blame him I'm not either we look real low energy and we haven't really clicked yet as far as having the cohesivness yet night after night.
> 
> ...


so what if ron's always said he wanted to play with kobe? it's different when you actually get on the team and play. the points you bring up don't really prove that artest wasn't upset with kobe. wish i had a link to see how it went down again.

i find this bit more relative to the event that went down last night: kobe is known for yelling/scolding at teammates in the past.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you're overanalyzing afob. Ron & Kobe are fine.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

That buzzer beater was sick!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

JT said:


> I think you're overanalyzing afob. Ron & Kobe are fine.


well i didn't mean that there was a big rift with the two, but i do think that ron was unhappy with kobe at the moment.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> so what if ron's always said he wanted to play with kobe? it's different when you actually get on the team and play. the points you bring up don't really prove that artest wasn't upset with kobe. wish i had a link to see how it went down again.
> 
> i find this bit more relative to the event that went down last night: kobe is known for yelling/scolding at teammates in the past.


I don;t know I think you're reaching I've seen Artest and Kobe do nothing but laud each other in the media and neither guy is the type to bull**** just for sakes they'd come out and be direct about things if they were unhappy.

If Kobe yelled at him or any other teammates it happens with teammates from time to time. 

You've always seemed to be on a campaign to make Kobe the bad guy or of questionable character as if that makes a difference in the grand scheme I don't know these guys well enough either way to care.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Game #24: Los Angeles Lakers (20-4) VS New Jersey Nets (2-25) [12/19]*



jazzy1 said:


> I don;t know I think you're reaching I've seen Artest and Kobe do nothing but laud each other in the media and neither guy is the type to bull**** just for sakes they'd come out and be direct about things if they were unhappy.
> 
> If Kobe yelled at him or any other teammates it happens with teammates from time to time.
> 
> You've always seemed to be on a campaign to make Kobe the bad guy or of questionable character as if that makes a difference in the grand scheme I don't know these guys well enough either way to care.


again, i'm not saying they hate each other.. but it's very possible that this was just a single incident. kobe and LO get along well, but i remember kobe mouthing off at LO and LO not taking it so well. i think the same thing could have happened to ron.


----------

